# Good Bremont U2 vs MBII comparison?



## valdarrant

I was just curious what the differences are between the two. I LOVE my MBII and am considering another acquisition, but was wondering the specific differences....

Thanks!!!! 

BREMONT ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Spit161

The MBII and the U2 both have the same features.
The only difference being in the aesthetics of the two timepieces.

cheers.


----------



## bydandie

Spit161 said:


> The MBII and the U2 both have the same features.
> The only difference being in the aesthetics of the two timepieces.
> 
> cheers.


Not quite, the U2 LE has a display back and no anti-magnetic cage.


----------



## Spit161

They both have the anti-magnetic and anti-shock 'Faraday' cage. Also, I wasn't comparing the LE (with display back), I was comparing the U2/DLC (with solid caseback).

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish

I think the U-2 is slightly more *refined* than the MB2. I like the fact that the MB2 is stripped back. Basic. Feels more industrial. Whereas the U-2 is slightly sleeker. Smoother, perhaps. 

Think of them as two bikes that are fundamentally the same machine, but with slightly different look and feel: perhaps the Triumph Speed Triple versus the Street Triple?


----------



## Bidle

Spit161 said:


> They both have the anti-magnetic and anti-shock 'Faraday' cage. Also, I wasn't comparing the LE (with display back), I was comparing the U2/DLC (with solid caseback).
> 
> cheers.


But how is it gonna be anti-magnetic if it has a display back??


----------



## bydandie

Bidle said:


> But how is it gonna be anti-magnetic if it has a display back??


It doesn't have the same cage with the LE.


----------



## Noodlefish

Bidle said:


> But how is it gonna be anti-magnetic if it has a display back??


You should read the posts over at the *Official Bremont Forum* regarding this. Lt Col Alberto Cruz, from the 9th Recon Wing U-2 squadron over at Beale has posted on this subject. I have borrowed some of his words:



> Regarding all the questions everyone has about the Bremont U-2 design let me first start off by saying that we wanted a unique, quality, luxury watch that would showcase the equally unique U-2 community. Most U-2 pilots will not wear the watch on a high flight for several reasons: 1: You don't want to damage this luxury item in a very tight cockpit (especially with the space suit on) 2: It will not fit around your massive gloves (unless you elect to put on the nylon strap) 3: You have several time sources already incorporated in your avionics. Most of the pilots who own the watch wear it when they fly the U-2 on a low sortie (we wear regular flight suits) or when we fly the T-38 companion trainer.
> 
> We had a watch designed for us primarily for looks and not for its functions. The fact that it can withstand an ejection, -40C and 100,000 feet are all great but I don't necessarily need those features. If you look at the squadron version you will find many features that are what some will consider anti-aesthetic but are unique to U-2 pilots. For example, the black case (for the colour of the aircraft), the U next to the 2, the view sight in the middle, the ejection ring on the second hand, the four maltese crosses, the Solum Volamus beneath it. None of these features make the watch anymore readable. They make the watch one-of-a-kind to U-2 pilots and that's all we wanted. Breitling was willing to do a watch (Aerospace) for us by just simply pasting on our patch at the 9 o'clock position. This was not good enough.
> 
> Nick [English] and I talked about many options with the watch to include the solid case back. Nick was pushing for the solid case back but most of the U-2 pilots wanted a clear case back because of how "cool" it looked. We clearly understood the drawbacks.
> 
> I'm sure I could keep writing on this issue but the bottom line is that Bremont did an outstanding creating a watch with our wishes in mind. I believe in their philosophy and appreciate where they are coming from.


----------



## Spit161

It states on the Bremont website in the list for the U2 LE specifications:
"Inner soft iron anti-magnetic Faraday cage to protect movement."


cheers.


----------



## bydandie

Spit161 said:


> It states on the Bremont website in the list for the U2 LE specifications:
> "Inner soft iron anti-magnetic Faraday cage to protect movement."
> 
> cheers.


The specs are wrong mate!


----------



## Spit161

bydandie said:


> The specs are wrong mate!


Thats what I thought, but hey-ho!

cheers.


----------



## mattjmcd

I'd be curious to see if the LE just lack the Faraday cage "bottom", as it were. After all, other makes tout a soft iron cage, but IIRC Bremont is the only brand with a "top". Could be wrong, though...


----------

